# Ground bees-these were gentle



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I've always heard about ground bees being pretty tough to handle. This must have been teh gentlest I've dealt with. Actually a windy day here and I was moving bees that had queens hatching out, maybe I was late splitting a hive. 
First pic is the bees on the ground.








Second pic shows them marching in the box. I use DRAWN COMB, this was a piece of cake this way. You can also set out swarm lures in boxes.








Last pic shows just how gentle swarms are. Don't worry much about them.


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

I have heard people talk about gettting into ground bees and how aggressive they are. I always assumed they were getting into a yellow jacket nest or some other type of bee I am not aware of.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Great pictures! I've not heard about potential aggresiveness of swarms on the ground. I took one last year with no trouble. I placed a box with drawn comb right against the cluster..which they ignored. After an hour or so I scooped up what I could with my hands(bare) and dropped them right into the opening. That's all it took...they started fanning and the rest started marching in. It was interesting to me that they seemingly ignored the hive with the opening mere inches from them..until some bee's were physically placed in the opening.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I did the exact same thing today. It was the easiest swarm to hive yet. Not the fastest, but definately the easiest.


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

Laurence Hope said:


> I did the exact same thing today. It was the easiest swarm to hive yet. Not the fastest, but definately the easiest.


Ditto - see my pictures posted last August.


----------



## rand chandler (Mar 26, 2007)

If you guys knew Nursebee, you'd know this 'gentle ground bees ' thing was
an attempt at humor...it did make me laugh a little...


----------

